

HOPL: An interactive roster of programming languages (8512 of them) - aufreak3
http://hopl.murdoch.edu.au/

======
stretchwithme
Who would have thought ten yeas ago it would last as long as it has?

What doe sit take to own one anyway? Is there an annual fee? A secondary
market?

I suspect that if IP addresses were like other property, like land, in that
you can resell it and there's a cost to not using it (even just opportunity
cost), there'd be no shortage.

Which, of course, there isn't. yet.

